# Fluval Chi tank



## mordalphus

My two favorite display tanks are:

OEBT + neocardinia het. var yellow

Have to keep the tank right around 74-75 degrees though to keep both happy.

My second favorite is:

CBS + sakura



Now, all of that said:

My shrimp display tank is the least looked at when people come over. I mean, shrimp are small, and a lot of people find them uninteresting, but I love my shrimp! Maybe even more than my fish!


----------



## mordalphus

Also, for any shrimp I use black or dark brown substrate, makes their colours more vivid.

I have light decorations (white/tan driftwood, lighter seiryu stones) for my OEBT because they stand out better while grazing on them, but still use dark substrate so they'll darken to blend in.


----------



## northcoastad

Got any pics, thinking of getting it for my kids room.


----------



## janftica

I just took it out of the box, so I will start to set it up tomorrow...it should be OK for when I am ready to put shrimpies in. I am thinking Dark Blue Tigers and Taiwan Fire Reds...that should be a nice color contrast.


----------



## BetaBerry

I think you should follow the package instructions and put 3 goldfish in there. It's in the picture, so it must be OK, right?


----------



## NJAquaBarren

How are the electrics setup? Is the light separate from the filter power,

Interested in whether lights can be put on a timer.

AB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janftica

Its an LED square that is inserted in the bottom of the filtration part. The electrics are pulled thru the piece that slides on the side and down the back of the tank and hooked underneath to keep it nice and neat.

I set mine up today with aquasoil topped with white silica sand, a nice upright piece of driftwood in the middle surrounded by riverbed stones, and some windelove fern, java fern in between the stones.....it looks very nice.
The water bubbles over the small pebbles on the top tray and down over the darker piece back into the water....very soothing, sorta having a fountain/aquarium all in one.


----------



## dj2005

Can you tank a picture of it now that it is set up? I would like to see how it looks.


----------



## NJAquaBarren

I like the CHi, was just wondering how you control the lights. Can you put them on a timer, or do you have to use a switch to manually turn them on and off?

Thanks


----------



## mordalphus

Any pictures yet?


----------



## jeffvmd

We're waiting for the unboxed and set up pics.:hihi:


----------



## VincentK

I too would like to see a picture of this.


----------



## Sharkfood

I want to see pics as well. I hit all the local pet stores trying to get a hands on look at one, but no one around here is carrying it yet.


----------



## mordalphus

60 dollars at petsmart here... priced a little steep for a 5 gallon tank, looks nice with the fountain effect though! I'm not sure if you can change the grass stuff in the middle, it looked attached and I'm probably wrong but it looked like it was built into the tank like that. But overall it looked pretty nice... The light is a little weak and hokey, but I saw it on display in a well lit store, so maybe in a dimly lit living room it'll look better, haha. I don't think you'll be able to grow plants in it though unless you somehow put a bigger light in it.

I was ready to buy one, but once I actually saw how tiny it was, I couldn't do it. If anything I can make my own similar one for less.

But I'd like to see janftica's all set up, the one at petsmart was just default setup with some guppies in it.


----------



## Kyclops

When we put our chi display up at petsmart, the bottom rock/gravel/plant holder seemed to be removable. The tank itself is a cool idea - a little pricey, but I do like the look and dimensions, and would love to see one made into something nice! I guess the light is 11w, 1wx11 led, which isn't too terrible on a 5g.


----------



## mordalphus

Yeah, I thought it might be brighter than it looked in the store. I don't really like LED lighting, but it is a nice looking tank. Good to hear the bottom thing is removable, janftica should be able to make the tank look really nice.


----------



## janftica

Hi yes the little square box is removeable, you can plant anything you want in it. I am having some problems with mine though. I put in the aquasoil, with white silica sand on top and some river/pond stones and the piece of driftwood I picked was too large standing up it kept hitting the light fixture which is underneath the box thing that contains the filtration unit and pump.

So I moved the driftwood sideways which works better and the fountain part is neat. The water cascades down over the pebbles on the top and down the sides of the box back into the water.

I can't seem to get the water to be crystal clear though, Ive put in water clarifier and have my Betta in there to help cycle it...but it's still doesn't look clear....hhhmmmnn.

I will take a pic today and show you.


----------



## Kyclops

Ah, give it time, it'll clear up on it's own, no need to rush. Everyone gets cloudy at first. =]


----------



## janftica

Wow $60 I paid almost $95 Canadian for this one...should have gone and got it over the border!!!!

Its a fineky thing though...if the box isn't as far down into the water as it will go it stops working. Twice I had to unplug it and adjust the filter part and try it again...so far its working, but I think my problem is the silica sand...it seems to be getting whipped up by the vortex that is caused by the box in the middle of the tank. I noticed my Betta has been sitting in the bubbles a lot, guess he likes the feel, be like having a massage LOL


----------



## Magavnikit

*Fluval Chi*

Would anybody be able to tell me the dimensions of the Chi? I've looked everywhere online... 

Thank you!


----------



## dxiong5

I saw one of these at a LFS that was set up for a skink...lol. I guess they're good for other uses too.


----------



## beedee

in for pix of member's set ups with this tank.


----------



## mordalphus

so they just set it up without the fountain stone filter and light? Why not just use a 5 gallon acrylic tank, lol


----------



## janftica

OK water has all cleared up now, guess it just took a bit of time and the sand looks good.

Its a neat setup, the stone box on the top has a small hole which allows the water to come right up and spill over the top back down the sides of the black box (which houses the LED light and pump) so it looks like a fountain! At night it is very bright and you can see the light shining up thru the top of the stones....very soothing look.

I asked the LFS if it would be good for Saltwater, and he said NO the water evaporates too fast and you would not have enough room for more than one or two SWF.

Oh well I will put some of my shrimpies in there in a few weeks once its finished cycling and take my Betta out and give him another tank to cycle. I think he thinks this is a game, cause he's done it soo often now. LOL

Dimensions are 10 x 10 x 12. Its a 10 square but 12 inch high.

Have to download my pics tomorrow.


----------



## NickNick

Hello all whats going on? Awesome to find a site that has discussion about these cool tanks. I too just bought one at Petsmart. I was not even looking for a tank; just a replacement bio wheel, but saw this one and I had to have it. Needless to say that I really enjoy the tank; especially the cool little features like the led light on top, the fountain feature, and the no-frame feature. Too cool. I could not be happier with it. It really soothing watching the fish and hearing the sounds it makes. Just a really nifty tank in general. I got the Chi 5 because it was te only one they had. It looks really cool in my living room with the 120 gal in the dining room. I love fish tanks.


----------



## janftica

Yep I have to agree its cool! But heck the water evaporates at a very fast pace...or maybe its just my place...hhmmnn.

I am testing the water params tomorrow, and if all is good I will try out a few shrimpies...probably the cherries.


----------



## NickNick

Hello. Yes, it does evaporate quite quick although mine I have to place a towel under it because it gets sort of wet where I have it from the bubbles. Its not as much so when its just the water fall. Its a cool little tank to watch when its all set up with fish and I really enjoy the fountain light. I dont use the rock box because it takes away from the sound as well as blocks the light......


----------



## Sharkfood

I just grabbed one of these yesterday. I'm hoping the LED lights will be enough to grow a cryptocoryne, but I don't know. I don't think the LEDs could total out to 11W though. The transformer for the filter/light shows an output of 12V at 400mA. That's only about 5 watts running the filter and the light altogether. On the upside, the light will only be a few inches from the plant.


----------



## kangshiang

I just saw that tank at superpets.......looks pretty nice...
But are you sure you want put Dark Blue Orange Eyed Tigers and Black Crystal Mosura's and Black Double Hinomaru together?????
Anyway, looking forward the picture after you set up the tank!!!That must be really nice one!!!


----------



## mordalphus

I think she was just listing those as possibilities... She decided on oebt and fire reds I think


----------



## janftica

I am thinking the light isn't strong enough to grow plants...my java ferns I put in the sand between the stones is NOT doing so good...maybe something floating near the surface and close to the light might work.

Yes I am putting Fire Reds and maybe some of my Crystals in when its ready. They won't crossbreed so I will be ok with them...they are in together right now in another tank so just moving a few won't be all that hard. Not going to put a lot in because its not a big tank and no real good hiding spots other than the piece of driftwood in the middle....which I had to move sideways cause it was blocking the light.


----------



## TLE041

I was really tempted after seeing this on sale at a Petsmart today but I decided against it. I couldn't think of any plant that would thrive under the LED light. Fake plants is out of the question for me.

ETA: Perhaps one of the mosses will be able to grow in this. A bonsai tree made with moss would look great in this tank.


----------



## janftica

Yes I have a couple of moss trees right now, but will need a very small type for this tank as there is not a lot of room for the branches. Moss might be the ONLY type of plant that will successfully grow in this tank...my fern are dying right now, so will be taking them out today in the hopes of re-generating them again.

Have lots of mosses though, so will try that.


----------



## mordalphus

I'd wait on the fern... I mean java fern can grow in some pretty low light... It could just be acclimating to the tank. It's not like java ferns are expensive plants.

And a moss tree is a good idea!


----------



## janftica

but my java ferns have turned brown! OK maybe they will come back, but it looks yucky in my tank with no green in there!


----------



## VincentK

I've had java fern plants which had the leaves turn brown and split in half, the rhizome was mostly brown, but I just put it there, and it started growing new leaves within a week or so.
Pictures of the set up!!!


----------



## DaveMode

Hi everyone. I just bought one of these tanks from Petsmart. The store didn't carry the Fluval brand plants that they show in the pics on the box. I figured I'd just pick them up from an online retailer, but for the life of me, I can't find these for sale anywhere. So does anyone know where I could buy the plants that are made to fit into that little cube?


----------



## mordalphus

janftica, where's the pictures, come on! Don't be shy!

I almost bought one of these today... There's LFS that's having its 36th anniversary sale and has these at dealer cost, which is apparently 45 dollars. But I didn't because every available tank space is taken up in my house AND shed. 

And I saw the plants and also the different things to put on top of the fountain part in my LFS... Maybe look at a different fish store in your area?


----------



## janftica

Hi guys, Im not good at taking pics and the only one I have is dark....still not sure if I am 100% stuck on this tank...water evaporates like heck!


----------



## sapphoqueen

pictures! we demand pictures.....
man i like the looks of Chi!


----------



## deleted_user_6

sapphoqueen said:


> pictures! we demand pictures.....
> man i like the looks of Chi!


+1, how did this thread make it 3 pages without any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## mordalphus

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## PinoyBoy

I REALLY HATE THREADJACKING... But after 3 pages and no picture... here's some interesting things about the chi I found.



David2340 of nanoreef said:


> I'm guessing he took this picture cause he said he works at petsmart. http://reefbuilders.com/wp-content/...erzoo/fluval-chi-nano-aquarium-designer-1.jpg


And this video taken by who ever took it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aokbg7pWwdE


----------



## janftica

OK here is the pic I took when it was first cycling it, it has cleared up now and I move the driftwood sideways to allow for more room, but I am going to redesign it as I don't like how it looks right now. :frown:










It was very cloudy from the sand getting pulled up into the filter area, but after about 3 days it settled and now its fine, just not happy with my decor! However the funny thing is, my 2 CBS Hinos, are now swimming around in it quite happily, so something appeals to them, as they NEVER swim around my other tank that much...maybe they like the sand?


----------



## mordalphus

Swimming around with shrimp is generally a sign of malaise, not of comfort. The only time they are HAPPILY swimming around is when they're searching out a freshly molted female to inseminate. I'd be watching them very carefully!


----------



## thordin

Picked one up on Thursday. Put some Black Tahiti moon sand in alongside with some anubias plants, java fern, and crypts. Also installed Hydor mini heater as well. 

My plans are to put African dwarf frogs in them. maybe 4 of them. a couple of tetras. I'm not too sure about putting in shrimps with the frogs. Would the frogs eat the shrimps?

It is a little cloudy. Been like that for the past 3 days. Anything I could do to speed up the clearing? 

This is my official first aquarium. So I'm learning a little bit. I want to become better at this so I can upgrade to the Fluval Edge down the road when they release the 12 gallon version.


**EDIT** 

I also picked up the tank for 63 dollars @ Petsmart as it was on sale down from 79.99 so I feel bad for that other bloke who plunked down 95 buckarooies for his.


----------



## mordalphus

the tahitian moon sand comes with a clarifier packet, did you use it?

it works pretty good.


----------



## janftica

That other bloke is me and Im a girl!!! LOL. Yes I plonked down $95 for mine out of Oakville...should have waited for a sale day. OH well. The water took at least 4 days for mine to clear up, because the sand kept getting stirred up...I think its the sand that makes it take longer...maybe with regular gravel it would not take as long, and yes I used clarifier with mine too, but it didn't help.

Im going to take out the driftwood in the middle and just put in some dwarf swords and star grass instead...the wood takes up too much space in such a little tank.


----------



## thordin

SO that was what that little packet that came with the sand was for. Thanks!!! Will definitely dig up the trash to look for it. Thanks  I'm excited to add some livestock in the aquarium. I want to make sure the tank 100% to my liking first. Will take a picture of the aquarium soon!


----------



## TLE041

I'm still on the fence about getting this tank (I spend like 10 minutes staring at the empty display every time I'm in Petsmart), but some pictures to provide inspiration will definitely help!


----------



## Eden Marel

janftica said:


> That other bloke is me and Im a girl!!! LOL. Yes I plonked down $95 for mine out of Oakville...should have waited for a sale day. OH well. The water took at least 4 days for mine to clear up, because the sand kept getting stirred up...I think its the sand that makes it take longer...maybe with regular gravel it would not take as long, and yes I used clarifier with mine too, but it didn't help.
> 
> Im going to take out the driftwood in the middle and just put in some dwarf swords and star grass instead...the wood takes up too much space in such a little tank.


Well if they are same product, you could have bought another one that is on sale, but return it using the old receipt. Works if they are within 60days of each other.


----------



## mordalphus

Stargrass is a high light plant, did you retrofit your tank with a strong light?


----------



## janftica

No I actually like the way it looks at night with the LED lighting...hmmnn need to rethink my plan for the plants.

I think my dwarf sword will work as I already have that in a 2.5 gallon and its growing well with little light, so that might work for this tank, and if I take out the driftwood I can plant the ferns deeper in the gravel sort of around the middle part. My betta seems to love it!

I will be moving it in another week, so will wait till then to re-arrange it...make it look better then take another pic of it.

Its a neat tank, but having to virtually add water every other day is a pain! Once the water level drops the filtration and pump action starts fluctuating, so you don't get the water coming up through the stones at the top...so you always have to have the water up at the top!

Im going away for 10 days in Oct so am thinking I will just take off the filtration unit and put in a HOB while Im gone so it still has filtration even if the water goes down a bit.


----------



## Clu+ch

I bought the Fluval Chi and i like it alot, im new to the fish world and was wandering if i wanted to plant the "baby tears" plant i read about, where would i find that plant and what would i need to put it in the tank. I currently have fake grass in it now and wanted to go real. thanks


----------



## Booger

Clu+ch said:


> I bought the Fluval Chi and i like it alot, im new to the fish world and was wandering if i wanted to plant the "baby tears" plant i read about, where would i find that plant and what would i need to put it in the tank. I currently have fake grass in it now and wanted to go real. thanks



I wouldn't bother. They would likely suffer a quick, messy death in that tank.


----------



## mordalphus

Yeah, you don't wanna plant HC in that tank, it requires high light, co2, etc.

But you can plant moss, java ferns, crypts, etc in there and they'd probably do just fine!

Look up some "low light" plants


----------



## Booger

mordalphus said:


> Yeah, you don't wanna plant HC in that tank, it requires high light, co2, etc.
> 
> But you can plant moss, java ferns, crypts, etc in there and they'd probably do just fine!
> 
> Look up some "low light" plants




Note the fancy goldfish stuffed in that tank :icon_roll


----------



## CanadianMatt81

I was visiting Aquarium Adventures in Bollingbrook IL over the weekend looking for ideas for my Fluval Chi. I got it a few weeks ago as a gift and haven't really been sure what to do with it or where to put it.

Anyway, while I was at the store I started talking with the Hagen / Fluval representative that was milling about and he mentioned that the full line of accessories for the Chi have not been released yet and are expected to hit stores some time in late October early November. These would be the fake plants and stuff that you see in the pictures on the box for the Chi. So don't be discouraged if you haven't found them yet cause for the most part they don't exist. 

So I still have an empty Chi and I'm still not really sure what to do with it. Guess I will keep watching the threats in hopes that people post more pictures with some success stories.


----------



## soup_nazi

thordin said:


> This is my official first aquarium. So I'm learning a little bit. I want to become better at this so I can upgrade to the Fluval Edge down the road when they release the 12 gallon version.


 I had been interested in the possibilities of a fluval edge 12 gallon so i talked to Hagen (owner of fluval) and they said that they had no plans for a 12 gallon fluval edge or any other sizes for that matter at the time so i wouldnt get your hopes up.

all though this could just be misinformation as it seems reasonable to think that they would be smart enough to capitalize on such a popular product.


----------



## Hockiumguru

Would one of these be recommended for shrimp?


----------



## janftica

I put a couple of TFReds in there and 2 Black Crystal No Entry shrimps when I first set it up. Then after a week I didn't see them anymore and figured they had died, or been eaten by my Betta who I also put in there.

I had added a couple of Blue Diamond Guppies to the tank with the Betta and everyone was getting along just fine. So because my Betta is moving to a new home this week, I purchased a trio of Yellow Marble Platties and added them to the tank. They will live with the pair of guppies in there together once the Betta moves out.

I was in the process of changing the water and washing out the filter foam, when I decided OK I will just take this driftwood out now and put the dwarf sword in the middle instead while I have the water level down.

:eek5: out pops my 4 shrimps! 2 of the Fire Reds and both of the CBS are still alive and obviously doing just fine cause they are nice and fat looking!

I left the TFR in the tank as they dissappeared as fast as they could go but was able to capture the 2 CBS who are now happily ensconced in the Crystal tank again with their buddies 

So in answer to your question if this tank is good for shrimp...OBVIOUSLY it is!:thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_6

They were probably hiding because they were terrified of being eaten. Shrimp tend to do this when there are potential predators in the tank. 

Putting ornamental guppies in with bettas sounds like a bad idea.. as does having 5 fish and nicer grade shrimp in a 5 gallon tank with them. Not to mention the bio-load from stocking levels / inadequate swimming space.

I hate to be a downer, but this just sounds kinda wrong to me.


----------



## fish-n-pups

I like these little tanks and am wondering do they just have one plug? Are the lights, filter running off the one cord and is there any kind of heater?
Thanks


----------



## janftica

My Bettas live in my tanks with my Guppies and I have not ever had a problem with them. The Betta males or females do not touch the guppies...they ignore them!

Yes the shrimp probably were hiding, but as I have had Bettas in with my shrimps before and they never touched the shrimps (even when they swam right by the Bettas nose) I thought the shrimps were already dead before I put the guppies in the tank (a pair only) with the Betta.

I change the water regularly and clean the filter foam once a week so there is NO big ammonia spike in this tank. 

I have very small fish in the tank now (5 of them) and I think that is enough for this particular tank. 

The tank has only one plug for the filtration/light system, and NO heater. I would think it would be hard to get one to fit, unless a very small one, or one of those mini-hydor ones.


----------



## msnikkistar

Honestly, I question why you would put any type of higher grade shrimp in with a betta. I don't care if the betta is the nicest, friendliest thing in the world, it would not have crossed my mind to mix the two ever as the majority of bettas are aggressive.


----------



## shadetreeme

I am not sure if the video will post .... this is my Chi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTpUKbw6RPg


----------



## mordalphus

is that a frog and a vampire shrimp in there too?

if that's a filter shrimp, i'm not sure how long it'll survive without some kind of flow. But the layout is cool! looks nice!


----------



## thordin

Ok guys I'm back... been hectic last weekend but I managed to take some pictures of my aquarium & uploaded it last night. 

The Aquarium's complement

*Fauna*:
5 Red Fire Shrimps
4 Bumblebee Shrimps
3 African Dwarf Frogs
2 Algae Shrimps
1 Red Crystal Shrimp
3 snails (unknown species) 2 of them are really tiny and there's a fat one (I call it Big Bob)
2 Neon Tetra
2 Rummynose Tetra
2 Glo Tetra
1 Pineapple Platy
1 Red Tuxedo Platy
1 Guppy (not sure what kind?)

*Flora*:
2 Anubias nana petite (removed after the 1st aquascape)
1 Anubias Barteri Angustifolia
1 Cryptocoryne Becketti Petchii
1 Microsorum pteropus Java Fern
1 Cryptocoryne crispatula
10 Pistia stratiotes

*Substrate*: Caribsea Tahitian moon sand

*Additional hardware*: Hydor heater (5-10 gallons)

This is the first set up I had. I knew I was definitely not satisfied with that but it did for 2 weeks. 










The much anticipated AFTER picture. Did a major facelift and I'm loving it immensely. Still not 100% satisfied though, but it will do for now. 










A couple of close-up pictures.














































Night shot. Looks pretty cool with a soft glow over the porcelain cat statue on the left. 










So guys, what do you think?


----------



## deleted_user_6

that's a lot of fauna for such a small tank. I'll just leave it at that...


----------



## mordalphus

Yeah, a bit overstocked with fish... But I like the layout and definitely the way it looks.

You need to tie that java fern to something though, you can't just plant it like a plant.


----------



## thordin

yeah that was my initial suspicion that I overdid it with the fishes so I probably will end up buying another aquarium and move some livestock into the new aquarium to free up some room. Prob will relocate some shrimps and the platys. Leave the tetras + frogs in there. Didn't really think I overdid it cause the shrimps are so tiny and practically unnoticeable?

Thanks for the suggestion regarding Java fern. I'm really new to this whole thing. Pretty much been at this for 2 weeks now. So what can I tie the Java fern onto?


----------



## mordalphus

It's not the shrimps that overdo it, it's all of the fish and snails. You're right, shrimp pretty much have negligible bioload, but platys make quite a bit of waste, so do snails and frogs.

Also you can tie the fern to a lava rock or piece of driftwood. Really smooth rocks don't work very well though, the java fern needs something to grab. I tie mine to driftwood usually, but have just tied it to plain old lava rock with success as well.


----------



## thordin

Thank you for the tips. 

I am surprised you mentioned snails cause I basically got them to keep the tank clean and they're really miniscule in size. 

Will do something about the java fern.


----------



## Sharkfood

I question whether snails really add to the bioload also. I would assume you aren't intentionally feeding them, which means they're just eating detritus and algae out of the tank, effectively removing part of the nutrients from the detritus in order to grow. I would tend to think they have a negative effect on bioload.


----------



## thordin

update: my 2 Alamo shrimps + red crystal shrimp have disappeared. I haven't had the chance to clean out my tank but I reckon they were someone's lunch :/


----------



## waterfaller1

Can anyone tell me is it possible to use the top part for the light only, ie:without the filter?


----------



## v369

good call betaberry too funny.


----------



## waterfaller1

BetaBerry said:


> I think you should follow the package instructions and put 3 goldfish in there. It's in the picture, so it must be OK, right?





v369 said:


> good call betaberry too funny.


Sometimes you should use the your head for something other than a place to grow hair.


----------



## janftica

just an update on what's going on in my Fluval Chai tank. Well I have a pregnant yellow marble Platy now, and the baby guppies turned out to be endlers, so I am taking them out. The Betta is still happily ensconced in the tank with his Platy buddies and all get along just fine. Plants are growing good too. I am going to be doing another water change and untangling the moss that gets stuck to the filter part. This is the only grudge I have with this tank, the filter sucks up everything and constantly needs cleaning(more so that regular tank filters) and the water just evaporates at a heck of a speed....every 4 days it is down again, and needs refilling.

Nice tank though...now Fluval has Stratum a shrimp only substrate which is great for lowering PH to 6.6...I have changed over 2 of my shrimp tanks to it already and have newly berried shrimps in both. I am changing out the rest of my tanks to this substrate, as the shrimps really like the soil for some reason.


----------



## mojof1

janftica said:


> just an update on what's going on in my Fluval Chai tank. Well I have a pregnant yellow marble Platy now, and the baby guppies turned out to be endlers, so I am taking them out. The Betta is still happily ensconced in the tank with his Platy buddies and all get along just fine. Plants are growing good too. I am going to be doing another water change and untangling the moss that gets stuck to the filter part. This is the only grudge I have with this tank, the filter sucks up everything and constantly needs cleaning(more so that regular tank filters) and the water just evaporates at a heck of a speed....every 4 days it is down again, and needs refilling.
> 
> Nice tank though...now Fluval has Stratum a shrimp only substrate which is great for lowering PH to 6.6...I have changed over 2 of my shrimp tanks to it already and have newly berried shrimps in both. I am changing out the rest of my tanks to this substrate, as the shrimps really like the soil for some reason.



4 days? i hit the minimum every 2 days


----------



## v369

waterfaller1 said:


> Sometimes you should use the your head for something other than a place to grow hair.


 
geuss the humor of the original comment went unnoticed...:icon_roll


----------



## paulk

*Fluval Chi*

I am a massage therapist and I recently set up one of these tanks in my studio. The bubbling fountain on top is perfect for a relaxing environment.
I saw on several posts where people were asking for pictures.
Here is my set up:


----------



## paulk

waterfaller1 said:


> Can anyone tell me is it possible to use the top part for the light only, ie:without the filter?


Its all wired together with one power cord. you can turn off the light, but not the filter.


----------



## Ashton

I have the taller version of this tank (6.6 gallons 16 ins tall) and find I just can't grow real plants at all. I've tried Crypts and Anubias and they just curl up and go brown, so I've given up and just have the Fluval ornament in the bottom. I really wanted the tank for shrimps, but have given up on that idea now and have 3 Platies and 2 Nerite snails in there now, I'd really like one single fish in there, but have no idea what? And before anyone suggests a Betta, the tank is far too tall.

I really do like this little tank, maintenance is really easy, the only drawback is the evaporation, I don't know what I'll do when I'm away for more than 3 days


----------



## waterfaller1

I don't see why you say the tank is too tall for a Betta? People keep bettas in big tanks, and my female is in a 15 gallon planted community, she's doing great!
I did figure out that the filter and light run as one. But the light can be turned off.
My light switch broke. I called Hagen and even though I had lost my receipt, they were really nice about the whole thing. I boxed it up, mailed it to them{with a number they gave me on the box} and I got it back a couple days ago. Less than two weeks!
Great customer service!roud:


----------



## waterfaller1

Here is mine. The DHG has been removed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-wf_hfs9sY


----------



## Ashton

What a gorgeous Betta. Looks like your tank's the 12" one, mine's 16" tall 6.6 gallons. I've kept, and used to breed, Bettas for years and have seen some sick and old Bettas struggling to get to the surface to breath. I've also had several jumpers, especially Plakats who would soon be out of open top tank :icon_bigg


----------



## Desperate

*Help!*

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the forum and have been amazed at how much you all know! I am new to the fish world and have been having a lot of problems despite my attempts at educating myself and buying what I am told are the best products for my fish and tank. It all started out at a school fair where my son "won" three Goldfish. We went to PetSmart immediately to educate ourselves and came out with a Fluval Chi tank (I loved the look and design) and everything we were told to keep healthy fish. It turned into a nightmare. It seemed like every day was life and death for the fish due to high amonia levels. We did frequent water changes (full and partial) at the advice of various fish experts, added our water supplements, etc.. but after about two weeks all three fish had died. This was really sad. In reading and talking to people, we heard the problem was the size of the tank and the kind of fish. Pretty sad when someone told us our tank was fine for what we had. We also heard that Goldfish are a lot of work.

So.. back to the store we went. PetCo this time. We talked to several people and decided our size tank could fit 5-6 tropical fish with no problems. We went home, re-started our tank (new water, rocks, plants etc..), added salt, Nutrafin biological cycle, stress coat. What we were told were top of the line for healthy fish. We let the tank sit overnight and went back the next day (Sunday) and bought 3 Glofish and 3 Guppies. One of our Guppies was acting strange yesterday (Tues) and was just sitting on top of the water. We took a water sample in and were told that the amonia level was a little high, not deadly, but that we should do a 20-25 water change. We did what we were told. Added in the supplements again. Today, we wake up and our fish had passed. We went back to PetCo again today (Wed) and learn that the amonia level is high. Why is this happening? We are not overfeeding the fish - someone told us to give them a dime size pinch once every two days. What is going on? Is it the tank? Too many fish? Is it usually this hard to get started with fish? How often do we do water changes? One person said once a week, another said once a month, and another said every couple of days until the tank "cycles" whatever that means. I feel like we are in a life and death situation every day or so which I don't think is normal. 

A new person at PetCo told us today that we should not have so many fish. We are going to take back the Glo Fish, do a full water change (even though we just did this 3.5 days ago), wash the rocks and plants and then just keep the 2 Guppies. Is this the answer? It's been so confusing as we keep asking questions and keep getting different answers. Any help you experts can provide would be greatly appreciated. We have come to love having fish in the house but it seems crazy that we are having so many problems despite our very best efforts.


----------



## waterfaller1

Please, use Google and look up cycling a tank. Or better yet, as long as the mods do not care, I will find a link and post it for you. Stop listening to petstore employees. They make commissions on sales, and really most don't have a clue. A fluval Chi has very low flow, and is a small cube shape. It's really best for one betta in my opinion. 2-3 small fish perhaps, but then you need to research the fish and the size it grows to before buying. Most fish in stores are young. Petstore emploees will not tell you a clown loach grows to over a foot long. Goldfish and Chi tanks do not mix. Goldfish need very large tanks with lots of filtration. STOP cleaning out the tank completely. Each time you do, you are killing any beneficial bacteria that is trying to establish itself. Feed sparingly, and you will need test kits for Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. Get API{brand}titration}{liquid} test kits, not strip test kits. Give me a few minutes and I will find you a link on the Nitrogen cycle of a tank.


----------



## waterfaller1

Cycling a tank
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquarium/cycling.php

http://www.firsttankguide.net/cycle.php

API ammonia test kit
http://aquariumpharm.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=69
API Nitrite kit
http://aquariumpharm.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=77
API nitrate kit
http://aquariumpharm.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=78

You will also need a PH kit
http://aquariumpharm.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=515

Do get some Seachem Prime to dechlorinate the water you will be using to make water changes. This will remove Chlorine, and or Chloramines.{depends on your water supply which you have, either one is deadly to fish}


----------



## waterfaller1

Missed these posts..


paulk said:


> I am a massage therapist and I recently set up one of these tanks in my studio. The bubbling fountain on top is perfect for a relaxing environment.
> I saw on several posts where people were asking for pictures.
> Here is my set up:


Really nice, I like how you set some stones out on the table.roud:


Ashton said:


> What a gorgeous Betta. Looks like your tank's the 12" one


Thank you. Yes, mine is the 5 gallon.:icon_wink


----------



## killerwhale

mordalphus said:


> My shrimp display tank is the least looked at when people come over. I mean, shrimp are small, and a lot of people find them uninteresting, but I love my shrimp! Maybe even more than my fish!


I have to laugh because I get the same reaction from visitors. They usually say something like, "Shrimp? Like the kind you eat?"


----------



## chiefroastbeef

I too find shrimp to be more interesting than my fish. It is too bad shrimp won't last in my tank, they always get eaten...

I plan on getting the Fluval Chi for my dad, I'm thinking 8 chili rasboras(I have 20 of them in my 15gallon) or so, or some RCS. Some flame moss carpet established on wire mesh would be nice as well.


----------



## frogsandfish

I'm waiting for me to chi to get here and moving my crs, cbs, rcs, and malawas into it-no fish I'll be moving all of the fluval shrimp stratum from their current 10 gallon and will set up my old filter in it for a few weeks and use their old water to avoid having to wait for it to cycle.


----------



## fishfriend

Hi, I just purchased the Fluval Chi 5 gallon aquarium and will start setting it up tomorrow. I have a few questions that I would appreciate your responses: 
Is it okay to put an African dwarf frog in this aquarium even though it has an open top? 
Provided this it okay, do you know if African drawf frogs get along with mollies?

My initial thoughts are I'd like to have: 1 African drawf frog & 2 mollies. After a month or so, and depending on how things are looking, I may include a small bottom feeder.

Anyone have any thoughts, concerns, ideas, cautions, words of advice???


----------



## waterfaller1

I feel this tank is not appropriate for any fish with _*ordinary*_ oxygen needs. If you are willing to add an airpump with airstone, then maybe so. It is a cube shape, not leaving much room to swim for any active fish. I would certainly not put frogs in with any fish in this tank. The amount of waste produced by the frog might be too much for fish.{frogs are messy eaters} Mollies need algae, and will most likely breed unless you luck up and get two of the same sex. Now you have an overstock problem. I cannot think of a bottom feeder{corydoras, etc.} that would be happy in this tank.
My feeling is this tank is best for a single specimen-betta. They do not have the same need for heavy filtration.
Watch under the internal planter, mine has been getting real funky underneath, to spite weekly water changes. Good luck.


----------



## fishfriend

Thanks for the advice Carole. You raise several good points. Due to some of my research after the fact, I'm considering a different aquarium for the issue with the mollies, possibly a biocube 14 gallon. I may end up getting a smaller tank, say 2.5g for the dwarf frog.


----------



## waterfaller1

I really love the tank personally, but then look at my user name, waterfalls are my thing so this is right up my alley. Good luck with whatever you decide. Cube tanks make awesome planted tanks..to me anyway.
here are two cubes I used to have before I accidentally broke one.:frown:


----------



## Fohbes

I bought a fluval chi about a month and a half ago. I bought four coralife mini cfl's and I have had great succes with baby dwarf tears and micro sword both growing and happy, I also put a mini canister filter in there. IM using a five armed lamp from home depot to house the bulbs. So with some slight modifications you can turn this little nano tank into a really cool planted tank


----------



## Mr. Leg

How is your tank going now? I acctually just bought a used CHI from someone who have a similar situation. 



Desperate said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and have been amazed at how much you all know! I am new to the fish world and have been having a lot of problems despite my attempts at educating myself and buying what I am told are the best products for my fish and tank. It all started out at a school fair where my son "won" three Goldfish. We went to PetSmart immediately to educate ourselves and came out with a Fluval Chi tank (I loved the look and design) and everything we were told to keep healthy fish. It turned into a nightmare. It seemed like every day was life and death for the fish due to high amonia levels. We did frequent water changes (full and partial) at the advice of various fish experts, added our water supplements, etc.. but after about two weeks all three fish had died. This was really sad. In reading and talking to people, we heard the problem was the size of the tank and the kind of fish. Pretty sad when someone told us our tank was fine for what we had. We also heard that Goldfish are a lot of work.
> 
> So.. back to the store we went. PetCo this time. We talked to several people and decided our size tank could fit 5-6 tropical fish with no problems. We went home, re-started our tank (new water, rocks, plants etc..), added salt, Nutrafin biological cycle, stress coat. What we were told were top of the line for healthy fish. We let the tank sit overnight and went back the next day (Sunday) and bought 3 Glofish and 3 Guppies. One of our Guppies was acting strange yesterday (Tues) and was just sitting on top of the water. We took a water sample in and were told that the amonia level was a little high, not deadly, but that we should do a 20-25 water change. We did what we were told. Added in the supplements again. Today, we wake up and our fish had passed. We went back to PetCo again today (Wed) and learn that the amonia level is high. Why is this happening? We are not overfeeding the fish - someone told us to give them a dime size pinch once every two days. What is going on? Is it the tank? Too many fish? Is it usually this hard to get started with fish? How often do we do water changes? One person said once a week, another said once a month, and another said every couple of days until the tank "cycles" whatever that means. I feel like we are in a life and death situation every day or so which I don't think is normal.
> 
> A new person at PetCo told us today that we should not have so many fish. We are going to take back the Glo Fish, do a full water change (even though we just did this 3.5 days ago), wash the rocks and plants and then just keep the 2 Guppies. Is this the answer? It's been so confusing as we keep asking questions and keep getting different answers. Any help you experts can provide would be greatly appreciated. We have come to love having fish in the house but it seems crazy that we are having so many problems despite our very best efforts.


----------



## adr272

I am interested in buying a Fluval Chi 19L aquarium. I would like to know the total height of the aquarium including the filter cube. I would like to get this information since I am thinking of putting this aquarium on a unit, but this unit has a shelf onto it as well so I would like to know the height so as to see whether it will fit the height that I have available between the unit and the shelf.

A quick reply would be appreciated.

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## adr272

I am interested in buying a Fluval Chi 19L aquarium. I would like to know the total height of the aquarium including the filter cube. I would like to get this information since I am thinking of putting this aquarium on a unit, but this unit has a shelf onto it as well so I would like to know the height so as to see whether it will fit the height that I have available between the unit and the shelf.

A quick reply would be appreciated.

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## love-my-fish

Hi all, I hope you are all still in here 
I have a Chi and it looks great now that i have added an extra filter to the back wall. I got it to house a breeding pair of Dwarf Jellybean convicts that were scaring all the fish in my main tank (most of them died due to the stress these two caused them!) Anyway what i would like to know is does anyone know how i would fix my lights on the waterfall as the remote is not working and i cant figure out why? It has a new battery before you say to change it lol and when remote is open i can see its infrared light on when the button is pressed, Any ideas as i ant get the lights to work and have had to pop in some extra lights with suckercups!
And i wish mine evaporated as slowly as everyone elses, Try everyday top ups! I am going to invest in the lid that i have seen on Seapets.co.uk
Hope everyone enjoys thier fish as much as i do and that someone may be able to understand what i mean. I look forward to a reply xx


----------

